# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch nước ngoài - Du lịch Pháp - Du lịch Paris

## dulichn

Du lịch nước ngoài - Du lịch Pháp - Du lịch Paris
DU LỊCH PARIS HOA LỆ (6 NGÀY )

Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Paris

Xe và Hướng dẫn đoàn du lịch paris viên cong ty du lịchTVL travel đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn trong thành phố, khởi hành tới Paris - Thủ đô Cộng Hoà Pháp.

Ngày 02: Paris (Ăn trưa, tối)

Du lịch Paris hoa lệ 

- Kinh đô thời trang của Thế giới. Xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn tour du lich di new zealand tham quan thành phố: tham quan Nhà Thờ Đức Bà Paris, chụp hình tại quảng trường Concorde, cổng Khải hoàn Môn, tham quan nhà thờ Sacre Coeur, du thuyền trên sông Seine thơ mộng. Nhận phòng tại khách sạn Novotel Gare De Lyon hoặc tương đương. Ăn tối. Tự do tham quan,du lịch Paris về đêm.

Ngày 03: Paris (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách tham quan du lich chau uc - newzealan Bảo tàng Louvre - nơi trưng bày các kiệt tác của các danh họa nổi tiếng thế giới, tham quan tháp Eiffel - lên tầng 2 của Tháp để ngắm toàn cảnh Paris. Tự do tham quan đại lộ ánh sáng Champs Elysee.

Ngày 04: Paris (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Nguyên ngày đoàn tham quan khu công viên giải trí Disneyland Paris với những toà lâu đài và những Du Lich New Zealand 7 ngày 6 đêm nhân vật trong truyện cổ tính, những trò chơi cảm giác mạnh dành cho khách hàng thích mạo hiểm, hay thư giãn thưởng thức các điệu nhạc trên dòng sông lười. Chiều, đoàn trở lại thành phố nghỉ ngơi và tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị. Ăn tối.

Ngày 05: Paris - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Sau khi ăn sáng và trả phòng khách sạn. Xe và HDV đoàn du lịch Paris đón đoàn ra phi trường đón chuyến bay trở về Việt Nam. Tạm biệt paris hoa lệ

Ngày 06: Hà Nội

Tại sân bay Nội Bài, xe công ty du lịch TVL travel đưa Quý khách về điểm hẹn trong thành phố. Chia tay Quý khách kết thúc chương trình du lịch Paris.

Giá trọn gói cho 01 quý khách ghép đoàn - Đoàn từ 16 người trở lên (Đơn vị tính: EUR)
Head office: 34 NHAT CHI MAI ST , W.13, TAN BINH DISTRICT, HCMC, VIETNAM. 
TEL : +84.8.36022755; + 84 8.36024415
Fax : +84 8.37672990
website :http://dulichtvl.com 
hoặc http://www.travellifevn.com
Email : travellifes.vn@gmail.com

----------


## dulichn

Du lịch nước ngoài - Du lịch Pháp - Du lịch Paris
DU LỊCH PARIS HOA LỆ (6 NGÀY )
http://dulichtvl.com/ct/chi-tiet/69/du-lich-paris.html
Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Paris

Xe và Hướng dẫn đoàn du lịch paris viên cong ty du lịchTVL travel đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn trong thành phố, khởi hành tới Paris - Thủ đô Cộng Hoà Pháp.

Ngày 02: Paris (Ăn trưa, tối)

Du lịch Paris hoa lệ 

- Kinh đô thời trang của Thế giới. Xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn tham quan thành phố: tham quan Nhà Thờ Đức Bà Paris, chụp hình tại quảng trường Concorde, cổng Khải hoàn Môn, tham quan nhà thờ Sacre Coeur, du thuyền trên sông Seine thơ mộng. Nhận phòng tại khách sạn Novotel Gare De Lyon hoặc tương đương. Ăn tối. Tự do tham quan,du lịch Paris về đêm.

Ngày 03: Paris (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách tham quan Bảo tàng Louvre - nơi trưng bày các kiệt tác của các danh họa nổi tiếng thế giới, tham quan tháp Eiffel - lên tầng 2 của Tháp để ngắm toàn cảnh Paris. Tự do tham quan đại lộ ánh sáng Champs Elysee.

Ngày 04: Paris (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Nguyên ngày đoàn tham quan khu công viên giải trí Disneyland Paris với những toà lâu đài và những nhân vật trong truyện cổ tính, những trò chơi cảm giác mạnh dành cho khách hàng thích mạo hiểm, hay thư giãn thưởng thức các điệu nhạc trên dòng sông lười. Chiều, đoàn trở lại thành phố nghỉ ngơi và tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị. Ăn tối.

Ngày 05: Paris - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Sau khi ăn sáng và trả phòng khách sạn. Xe và HDV đoàn du lịch Paris đón đoàn ra phi trường đón chuyến bay trở về Việt Nam. Tạm biệt paris hoa lệ

Ngày 06: Hà Nội

Tại sân bay Nội Bài, xe công ty du lịch TVL travel đưa Quý khách về điểm hẹn trong thành phố. Chia tay Quý khách kết thúc chương trình du lịch Paris.

Giá trọn gói cho 01 quý khách ghép đoàn - Đoàn từ 16 người trở lên (Đơn vị tính: EUR)
Head office: 34 NHAT CHI MAI ST , W.13, TAN BINH DISTRICT, HCMC, VIETNAM. 
TEL : +84.8.36022755;  + 84 8.36024415
Fax : +84 8.37672990
website :http://dulichtvl.com 
hoặc http://www.travellifevn.com
Email : travellifes.vn@gmail.com

----------

